# Space: Above and Beyond



## Eamesy (Dec 6, 2001)

Does anyone remember the above show?

It was amazing but was screened about 11.30 on a friday night oin BBC 2 so it didnt do as well as it deserved to - plus the fact that the American viewers didnt understand the plots


----------



## Texane (Dec 10, 2001)

It's one of my favorites.  Less scifi, more character oriented.  The producer's wife is one of the stars of the cast.  There are really no epys I didn't like except for the last one - it appears the show was cancelled with little time to wind it up.

Don't miss a "marathon" if the Scifi Channel shows it again.


----------



## Eamesy (Dec 11, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Texane _
> *Don't miss a "marathon" if the Scifi Channel shows it again. *



I'll have to considering i'm at uni and the fact that i dont have cable at home either


----------



## buks (Dec 11, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Eamesy _
> *Does anyone remember the above show?
> 
> It was amazing but was screened about 11.30 on a friday night oin BBC 2 so it didnt do as well as it deserved to - plus the fact that the American viewers didnt understand the plots *



neva heard of it so what exactly is it 

:blah: buks :blah: 
ps
go
nuts
:nuts:


----------



## Eamesy (Dec 11, 2001)

If you have seen Starship Troopers it was similar only better.

There was a bunch of MArines in space who found a species of giant alien insecty things (sorry its been ages since i have seen it so this is a bit vague) and then for the series they were fighting each other because of some mis-understanding.

If anyone can give a better discription then please do cus mine was c*** :blush:


----------



## Texane (Dec 11, 2001)

Premise:  thought we were peacefully alone out there, and one of our colonies on another world is attacked by a race of aliens.  They are more along the line of the Predator - walk upright, helmet and some armor.

The show is about the U.S. Marine Corp., now fully integrated and at war.  The Marines both fly and handle ground operations.

Also involved later are the AI's.  At some point before the invasion, we went through an AI war after they (who look human) revolted.

The show is much more serious than Starship Troopers, and deals with war more than it revolves around special effects.


----------



## buks (Dec 11, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Eamesy _
> *If you have seen Starship Troopers it was similar only better.
> 
> There was a bunch of MArines in space who found a species of giant alien insecty things (sorry its been ages since i have seen it so this is a bit vague) and then for the series they were fighting each other because of some mis-understanding.
> ...



thanx buks


----------



## Lonewolf89 (Jul 29, 2002)

Has anyone seen the last two episodes? I've been looking for a good synopsis of them.


----------



## Dave (Jul 29, 2002)

I only saw one episode of this. It looked good, but it was on around about midnight it wasn't that easy to watch. It may have been on Sky One before I got cable TV at a more suitable time, but it's not been repeated.


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 29, 2002)

It used to be on the SciFi channel in the UK - I think it played on Wednesday nights 8-9, or something similar.  I wouldn't be surprised if they replayed it again soon.  I never noticed it being on any of the terrestrial channels.

I only caught a few eps, but I liked what I saw.  It was like a cross between Starship Troopers and Babylon 5 IMO.


----------



## Rowan (Jul 31, 2002)

*Space:Above and Beyond - Any Interest?*

Is there anyone here interested in a mini-forum for "Sapec:Above And Beyond"?  Please contact me.  If enough folks are interested, I'd like to start one.

Please post here or PM me.

Rowan


----------



## Highlander II (Aug 1, 2002)

I've never seen the show - but I'm sure there are some here who have ---


----------



## Iron Harbinger (Aug 1, 2002)

Ive never even herd of it. What's it about?


:alienooh: :dead: :evil: :dead: :alienooh:


----------



## Lonewolf89 (Aug 1, 2002)

Great show! Too bad it was only on for one season! I'd love to see a forum section for it.

The basic plot is:

A group of young Marines is sent into space when an advanced alien civilization launches an attack against the Earth.


----------



## jenni87 (Aug 1, 2002)

never heard of it before
soz


----------



## Rowan (Aug 2, 2002)

*Intel*

For those who have never had a chance to see the show, here are a couple of web sites that will help fill you in.

S:AAB Ready Room   and
the 59th Ready Reserve {fan club} .

A background of the show: [parts taken from the S:AAB Ready Room]
>> Space: Above And Beyond is a war drama sci-fi series created by Glen Morgan and James Wong, and set in 2063-2064 AD. 
[snip]
In this futuristic show which bears a lot of resemblance to our own current political and ethical issues, mankind has become confident of solitude in the universe, and established colony missions on distant worlds. All is peaceful, until both colonies are completely destroyed by a vicious alien race ...

Space Above And Beyond shows the life and development of a squadron of five young Marines during the years 2063 to 2064 under the command of a veteran Colonel.

All of them have different reason to join the US Marine Cavalary - Nathan wants to seek his girl-friend, Cooper is sentenced to serve in the USMC for offending the law, Vanessa seeks her goal in life, Shane wants to get rid of her past - to make a life of her own and last but not least, Paul wants to toughen up. 
[snip]

Space: Above And Beyond is a war drama sci-fi series created by Glen Morgan and James Wong, and set in 2063-2064 AD. Unfortunately, it was cancelled after its first season on May 6th, 1996 by the Fox Broadcasting Network because it didn't get the Nielsen ratings it deserved. 

What Fox didn't think about was, that due to THEIR change of the airing schedules, people were confused and couldn't find the episodes aired. 

The historical as well as the literary background of this show stems from many sources: World War I & II - especially the Pacific Campaign, The Forever War by award winning author Joe Haldeman and last but not least COMBAT!, the sixties series about WW II.
But Morgan and Wong succeeded in blending all these things and more and create something totally new and innovative. 

 In this futuristic show which bears a lot of resemblance to our own current political and ethical issues, mankind has become confident of solitude in the universe, and established colony missions on distant worlds. All is peaceful, until both colonies are completely destroyed by a vicious alien race ...

Space Above And Beyond shows the life and development of a squadron of five young Marines during the years 2063 to 2064 under the command of a veteran Colonel.
All of them have different reason to join the US Marine Cavalary - Nathan wants to seek his girl-friend, Cooper is sentenced to serve in the USMC for offending the law, Vanessa seeks her goal in life, Shane wants to get rid of her past - to make a life of her own and last but not least, Paul wants to toughen up. 

Lots of negative aspects of the war are shown in the episodes - the doubts of the soldiers on what they are doing, nervous breakdowns, drug abuse, personal losses, corruption and racism. At the beginning of the war they are still newbies but soon they turn into seasoned and disillusioned soldiers who have to fend for their lives and also for life on Earth ... against an enemy which is not only the Aliens but also comes from their own human ranks, a powerful corporation. 

But what is also shown in this show - and this makes it such an exceptional good show - is how the soldiers can stand the daily cruelty and horror around them: Loyalty, Dedication, Honour and Friendship and even Love are the values they rely on.  <<

It is a very well done piece of science fiction that does a great job of portraying the military aspects.  The characters are 3-D and grab you when you live.  The writing is awesome.

If you've never seen it before, there is a web site where episodes can be viewed on line and I will send that on a case by case basis.  Also the 50th RR can connect folks with tapes, etc.

I hope folks get a chance to check out this often overlooked good work.

Rowan
{aka: 1Lt. Rowan 'Puma' O'Connell, CO
177th Medical Battalion (Reserve - Charter)
         'The Guardians'
"Ultimately All Bleeding Stops." }


----------



## jenni87 (Aug 2, 2002)

omg....how long was that message rowan?!?!


----------



## Rowan (Aug 2, 2002)

*length*

About the length of my average short story. 

Rowan


----------



## jenni87 (Aug 3, 2002)

lol, i hate to think how long one of ur longer short stories is then


----------



## gravityvaliance (Aug 3, 2002)

THE LAST BITS ABOUT FINAL BATTLE,STAGING THEIR OWN WEAOPEN AGINST THEM.These exciting virtues need a true leeder,to get more seasons,how about a once slave of the slags,now only suvives via a similar form as the invtro's we have,they get confused and often camakaze after joining our military,a new cute ace pilot girl marries while fooz gets jealeous.


----------



## Krystal (Aug 3, 2002)

I love Space Above and Beyond, but judging from other series that are not on tv right now, the forums tends to get very empty very soon.  But is you find other ascifi fellows count me in.  

Scifi should bring back Space Above and Beyond, they are giving reruns of many old one. I would love to see SAB again.   

Krystal


----------



## duokilla (Aug 4, 2002)

Im with Jenni87 Never ever heard of it before.


----------



## Rowan (Aug 5, 2002)

*re:S:AAB*

The show had a short run that was made the worse by the network constantly moving date and tiem.  The Sci-Fi channel shows it on occosion.  It can also be found at:
The Leech Site: 

Rowan


----------



## timdgreat (Mar 8, 2003)

Ah i loved this show, i was so ****ed when they cut it after one season   , It was a great show. The special effects where awesome and the plot was good to , Then they had to go and cliff hanger us with the season finale 
why wont they bring it back :rolly2:


----------



## Texane (Mar 12, 2003)

It was one of my faves, too.


----------



## timdgreat (Mar 12, 2003)

think we can get them to bring it back?:rolly2:


----------



## Stargazer Lily (Mar 16, 2003)

I used to watch it too and thought it had so much more mileage - pity they cancelled...


----------



## timdgreat (Mar 17, 2003)

so what did everyone think of the ending, the whole thing about the Chigs once living on Earth?:rolly2:


----------



## Lonewolf89 (Apr 26, 2003)

I think S:AAB was made for the hardcore Sci Fi fans more than the average viewer and that's why its ratings suffered. The show was awesome, but if you weren't into Science Fiction you really wouldn't have appreciated it enough to watch it religiously.


----------



## timdgreat (Apr 26, 2003)

still, i knew some people who watched it, and werent scifi hardcore fans and they liked it, one who comes to mind is my mom, but then im edging her in to becoming a scifi fan:rolly2:


----------



## gr8scott (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdgreat _
> *so what did everyone think of the ending, the whole thing about the Chigs once living on Earth?:rolly2: *



The last ep revealed, not that the Chigs lived on earth, but they were related to us. The Chigs believed they were spawned (DNA) from humans on earth by some meteorite that landed on their world. They advanced faster than humans because humans were so warlike (maybe this is where the Tollan idea came from????). Kinda ironic since they Chigs were the ones that made the first kill.

It was a great show. I watched all eps from the very beginning. I think it was on at about 9:00 in the evening. Was it NBC? I forget.


----------



## timdgreat (Apr 29, 2003)

i dont know what channel it was on, only that i saw it on Scifi channel:rolly2:


----------



## Stryker (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eamesy _
> *Does anyone remember the above show?
> 
> It was amazing but was screened about 11.30 on a friday night oin BBC 2 so it didnt do as well as it deserved to - plus the fact that the American viewers didnt understand the plots *



I liked it when I could find it on tv.

It was one of those shows they kept changing the days or times. I can not remember the name of the episode,but the enemy had its spaceship ace blowing away all our ships. The Bad guy ship had wrote on the side of it "Abandon All Hope" Until that commander who was a cloned human which they used for combat  He had some surgery done so he could fly again and then he went out and blew the ace away in no time.

Kewl  Ep


Stryker


----------



## timdgreat (Oct 20, 2004)

ah yes the Chig red baron, definetly a good ep. 

does anyone know if this show was ever put to Dvd or vhs?:rolly2:


----------



## ray gower (Nov 4, 2004)

More important question is of course, did they ever finish it!

In the UK it reached a critical point of finding out who and what they were fighting then... The next episode was never aired.


----------



## Status (Nov 4, 2004)

Same thing happened in the states, and the episodes started going downhill just before the end. If it was ever finished they weren't aired in my area. 

As far as DVDs and VHS don't know, tim, but I have them all on VHS as they aired


----------



## timdgreat (Nov 11, 2004)

haha, lucky u status, wish i had done that, ah well

the point the series got to in the US was the last ep was a summit between chigs and humans that didnt end well:rolly2:


----------



## Stryker (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdgreat _
> *ah yes the Chig red baron, definetly a good ep.
> 
> does anyone know if this show was ever put to Dvd or vhs?:rolly2: *




*The eps with the chig red baron was "Never no More" and "The Angriest Angel* 

*or something like that...I have about around 15 episodes in VCD format...burned on a CD-R*


----------



## timdgreat (Mar 2, 2005)

i wish i could find them somewhere, i liked the show a lot :rolly2:


----------



## The Master™ (Jun 25, 2005)

"It is the year 2063 in Space: Above and Beyond . Five marine rookies are forced into active service when mankind is unexpectadly attacked by an alien race."

Cast:
Kristen Cloke 
Role: Capt. Shane Vansen
Lanai Chapman 
Role: 1st Lt. Vanessa Damphousse 
Joel de la Fuente 
Role: 1st Lt. Paul Wang 
Rodney Rowland 
Role: 1st Lt. Cooper Hawkes 
Morgan Weisser 
Role: 1st Lt. Nathan West 
Tucker Smallwood 
Role: Commodore Glenn Van Ross 
James Morrison 
Role: Lt. Col. Tyrus Cassius McQueen


----------



## dreamwalker (Aug 6, 2005)

*Does anyone remember space above and beyond...*

Memories... 
I thought the script was awesome when it first released. It was a bit dry but very dark, moody which is more than I can say for a lot of the sci fi thats around at the moment. Even though it was that dark you always thought they'd end up alright in the end... well apart from the last episode...

As it happens, it turned out to be my favorate science fiction series 
Tell me your thoughts on the show


----------



## Trey Greyjoy (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: Does anyone remember space above and beyond...*

WOW! 
I believe you and I may be the only people in the world who liked that show! 
I brought the subject up once in the newsgroups and I was blown away by the amount of negative posts I got in response. People seemed to respond to it really poorly for some reason. 
I guess there werent enough funny ferengi monkey people in it for the new wave of "sci-fi" fans.  

You are right, it is a little dark and moody, and there wasnt a lot about the characters that really evoked empathy from the viewers. I always found it very tense! I really believed the characters were in jeopardy every mission.

What I liked about it was each individual episode played out almost as its own little movie, tied into a greater whole by the series arc. 

Im not sure I saw the final episode, Ill have to track those down and watch them again! Thanks for reminding me!


----------



## dwndrgn (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: Does anyone remember space above and beyond...*

I don't recall ever watching it.  Most likely it came on at a time when I couldn't or I probably would have.

The same thing happened with Andromeda and Farscape.  Now that I have a DVR it is nice to be able to watch the shows I like whenever I want to.


----------



## dreamwalker (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: Does anyone remember space above and beyond...*

It origanally came out on bbc2 ages ago after being shown and canceled on Fox in the states. Then it was reran on the sci fi channel till as late as 2003 I believe untill it pritty much dissapeared into obvileon.
The thing about the show was it was ahead of its time. Alot of the atmoshpere that you enjoy in Battlestar Galatica (mini series), irony, dialogue, dark humour comes from that show.
If you plan to check it out, I suggest gettting ep 16 - "the angriest angel", my favorite episode of science fiction, period.


----------



## lazygun (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: Does anyone remember space above and beyond...*

Remember it well....and was gutted when it was not given a 2nd season. 

Enjoyed all of it,the sometimes flawed/sometimes heroic/ characterisation of nearly all the major characters.And as mentioned,the darker-than-usual overall feel coupled with the occasional yet funny lighter moments made it a must-watch for me while it ran. 

Don't know if it's my No1 SF show,but certainly amongst my top 10.


----------



## Genus (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: Does anyone remember space above and beyond...*

I used to love it. Relayed more than a basic fear of cultural differences born from the irresponsibilty of pure science when meddling with genetics.

Blinking nipple necks.


----------



## ast (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: Does anyone remember space above and beyond...*

I still have them on video tape, just missed a single episode (Toy Soldier?) I go back and watch every now and again 

Very good series. Never stood a chance against ST: Deep Space Nine tho....


----------



## dreamwalker (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Does anyone remember space above and beyond...*

Yeah, DS9 was more of a "family" show. imagine SAAB shown after the simpsons? >)


----------



## SukiTrek (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Does anyone remember space above and beyond...*

I loved that show! I remember first seeing that when I was about 11 and being so dissopointed when it was cancelled.

I found this bit of trivia on IMDB. It's kind of funny. LoL


> Full-scale models of the "Hammerhead" fighters used in the series were created and shipped from Japan. While they were being stored on board the freighter before shipping, crewmen from a Russian freighter were caught taking pictures of them after mistakenly thinking they were a new kind of advanced U.S. tactical fighter.


----------



## edott (Jan 5, 2006)

*Re: Does anyone remember space above and beyond...*

got it on dvd about 2 months  a go and have been watching about two episodes a week. i still do not like the first episode but think that the rest of them were great, espeacily who monitors the birds.


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: Does anyone remember space above and beyond...*

it was great very dark full of action but haven't seen it in years I remember when it was on bbc at about 11.30 at night I wish I could find it on dvd. I always remember when the crippled commander removed his medical aids putting his life in danger so he could fly out and battle the alien ace. I wish I could remmeber the aliens call sign it was on the side of his ship 'death from above' or something like that one of the best TV sci FI moments I felt


----------



## Arkangel (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: Does anyone remember space above and beyond...*

I remember seeing it but then it end so soon. It was one of those rare Sci-fi series ever aired in India back then.

I loved it. Those hammerhead jets were cool, I was still in school and this was one of those rare times i ever got to see something so cool on TV.


----------



## dreamwalker (Jan 15, 2006)

*Re: Does anyone remember space above and beyond...*



			
				Jason_Taverner said:
			
		

> it was great very dark full of action but haven't seen it in years I remember when it was on bbc at about 11.30 at night I wish I could find it on dvd. I always remember when the crippled commander removed his medical aids putting his life in danger so he could fly out and battle the alien ace. I wish I could remmeber the aliens call sign it was on the side of his ship 'death from above' or something like that one of the best TV sci FI moments I felt


 
It was
_Abandon All Hope_

And yes, that 2 part episode totally rocked.


----------



## Thunderchild (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: Does anyone remember space above and beyond...*

I loved this show when i was a kid- but I dont remember most of it now, lukally they had the pilot epesode in a video hire stor so i got to see it agen, the effects might be dated(i remeber the being better) but it was still enjouyable - now if i can only find Earth 2...


----------



## roddglenn (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Does anyone remember space above and beyond...*

I've been trying to get a Region 2 copy of this series for ages.  Anyone know where I could get a copy?


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Does anyone remember space above and beyond...*

I've only ever found region 1 on amazon, I looking everywhere for region 2 doesn't look good


----------



## roddglenn (Feb 24, 2006)

*Re: Does anyone remember space above and beyond...*

 dagnabit thanks for trying though


----------



## Rodders (Jun 26, 2009)

*Space: Above and Beyond*

I heard a lot about this when it was on and really wanted to see it. Unfortuanately it ws cancelled. I have heard that it was very good, well written and with good characters. I have looked for this on DVD, but cannot find anything. 

Has anyone else seen it? What did you think.


----------



## AE35Unit (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: Space: Above and Beyond*

Hmmm not familiar with this one Rod. Is it a film or tv series? Who's in it?


----------



## Ursa major (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: Space: Above and Beyond*

Space: Above and Beyond was a TV series (Space: Above and Beyond - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia), AE.


I saw (most of?) it when it was shown after midnight on BBC2 quite a few years ago.

It was okay, I suppose, but nothing to write home about. (To be honest, I don't recall much, if anything, about the individual episodes.)



.


----------



## Dave (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: Space: Above and Beyond*

There are many old posts about it here, but not enough to give it it's own mini-forum so you will need to use the search button to find them. I saw a few of them (it was a TV show AE35unit) but they were always shown very late at night in the UK (the same time they always show science fiction shows!!)


----------



## Rodders (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: Space: Above and Beyond*

I just remember reading alot about it. It was quite well recieved at the time. I just fancied to take a look, but couldn't find the DVD.


----------



## Urlik (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: Space: Above and Beyond*

it reminded me of the old amiga game *Wing Commander* with a large side helping of *Starship Troopers*

you can find a few clips on Youtube if you want to get a better idea of whether you want to keep searching for the series


----------



## J-Sun (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: Space: Above and Beyond*

I saw it when it originally aired and then found the DVD set in a used bookstore not too long ago. I thought, then and now, that the pilot was pretty poor. I don't really know why I tuned in again, but I did and it quickly grew on me and I came to love it and it seemed to be kicking into an even higher gear right when (of course, it being FOX) it was cancelled. And I now think that the CGI special effects (very primitive) are lacking, but I can get past that. The rest of the effects and the overall production values are very good. You pretty much have to be able to respond to Marine values (or team sports or whatever other sort of thing might be plugged in there), though, as it's a pretty gung-ho show, though it has layers of complexity. I also liked its extreme seriousness. It wasn't a whiny crying downer of a show, but it definitely wasn't a gigglefest, either. The color saturation went with that, which I loved. It was shot very darkly with emphasis on dark blues/blacks/grays. Intense.

Anyway - I don't know you very well, having only seen a few posts, but I suspect you'd like it. I wouldn't recommend it to everyone, but *I* like it and would recommend it to anyone I thought might like it. Anyway - maybe haunt the used shops/sites and you'll get lucky - I doubt it's in print any more.


----------



## Urlik (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: Space: Above and Beyond*

there is a US region DVD available and you can pick that up online from UK distributors like overstock.com or betamonline.com for around £20 for the 7 DVD set of the complete series


----------



## Rodders (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: Space: Above and Beyond*

Thanks guys. i'll check it out.


----------



## Rodders (Jun 16, 2012)

I've waited a long time for this to be released on DVD. Now that it has finally been release, i thought i'd start a new discussion thread. (I couldn't find one in the archives.) 

I haven't see it yet, but i'm hoping to get started on Sunday afternoon.  

Any thoughts. It seemed to be quite highly regarded at the time and was another potentially great SF series that was cancelled before it's time.


----------



## iansales (Jun 16, 2012)

I picked up the Region 1 version while holidaying in California in 2006. The series is... okay. It had its moments, but too many episodes seemed set up to discuss the issue of the week, or were too blatantly manipulated to illustrate that week's homily. The production quality was generally good, though some of the set dressings looked a bit cheap. There's been much worse sf television made before or since - has anyone, for example, seen Special Unit 2?


----------



## J-Sun (Jun 16, 2012)

"Finally been released" in the UK. Which, incidentally, is not fair - my 2005 US DVD set is as barebones as possible - it has nothing but the shows and a couple of commercials on double-sided discs  - and you guys get "a new documentary, cast interviews, some episode commentaries, galleries and deleted scenes" (wikipedia). But it's good to know _S:AAB_ still has things happening for it.

Like I said elsewhere, I didn't like the pilot (and still don't, really) but hung around for some reason and came to love the show's gung-ho grittiness and dark look & feel. Not very good robots, but good human and artificial person characters, good aliens, good combat, good psychology, good politico-economic plotlines.

While I don't remember having a problem with the CGI when it came out, as it may have been state-of-the-art for 1995 TV, the primitive texture-less CGI is the only problem I had with it when finally seeing it again on DVD but the show's good enough that I can get past it - old CGI or not, it's neat to see starships and I can use my imagination.

And, yep, it's yet another sacrificial SF lamb on FOX's altar. You and other new viewers should be prepared for a cliffhanger ending, right when everything's hitting on all cylinders. From before _S:AAB_ to after _Firefly_, they keep bringing 'em on and keep killing 'em off. But most other networks don't even bring 'em on in the first place, for the cup-half-full view, I guess.


----------



## Dave (Jun 16, 2012)

>>> Moved to TV. And there are threads already though it never got its own forum.

The main reason I haven't seen it (I think I saw one episode) was that it was shown on UK TV at 2.30am. You have to be really dedicated to stay up that late to watch something. Tell me that it is worth buying the boxed set and I may do that.


----------



## Rodders (Jun 18, 2012)

I watched the pilot last night. It was OK although i did find it a bit melodramatic in places. Looking forward to watching the rest of it though.


----------



## Droflet (Jul 14, 2012)

Yeah I remember this one. I saw it when it first came out and, as has been discussed, was disappointed when a second season wasn't made. From memory I quite liked it although it could be a tad jingoistic at times. But in a fun way.


----------



## markpud (Feb 6, 2015)

I really liked this show, even bought the DVD.. Rewatched it a couple of years ago and it stood up fairly well.


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 7, 2015)

They put the show in not very good time slot .


----------



## Droflet (May 17, 2015)

I've been trying, for some time, to explain to people why this show didn't work. Then I realized that I'm not all that sure myself. Was it the appalling casting or maybe the obvious; poor scripting? There's something wrong, something missing. I'm leaning toward the script but am wondering what you guys think.


----------



## J-Sun (May 17, 2015)

As the "similar threads" shows, there are a lot of threads on this already, including Rodders'. Needless to say, we'd have differing opinions on this. I think it didn't work because the pilot sucked and FOX screwed it like they do all SF shows. I can't remember exactly how it went, but it aired mostly on Sunday (when it wasn't Friday or Saturday) and was either delayed often due to football or ran opposite football when other games went long or something that was just all messed up for both NFL fans and non-fans. But that pilot damn near killed it, anyway. It was just really hiting its stride when it got cancelled.

Internally, the biggest problem was that it had them screwing up in ways that should have gotten them court-martialed repeatedly rather than turning into an elite unite but that got over that mostly, eventually.

Well, that and if you don't go along for the gung-ho oo-rah! ride then I guess it bounces off those viewers and seems unappealing.


----------



## Dave (Jun 28, 2015)

I've merged the 4 existing threads with this one.

My main problem was with the time it was shown (which was before I owned a VCR never mind DVD recorders and modern TV boxes so you never miss a beat.) It is an old story with FOX TV and Sci-Fi shows now. However, I agree with the pilot being poor and that they should have been court-martialed often. I can't remember exactly how it went either but I think it was trying to do a _Top Gun_ in space (combined with a "Heinlein" _Starship Troopers) _but it didn't have Tom Cruise. It should have worked better than it did but, like telford, it is difficult to put your finger on one single thing wrong, more a catalogue. I think the reworked _Battlestar Galactica_ owes something to it. Anyway, it is good that these old shows can still have second lives.


----------



## Warren_Paul (Jun 28, 2015)

J-Sun said:


> It was just really hiting its stride when it got cancelled.



Always the way. Shows get good right before they get cancelled. Networks and viewers both need to be more patient. Although this particular show I will agree was a lost cause from the beginning.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jul 3, 2015)

What they should  have done is putt it on friday either before or after the X Files. Intesd they put it on football night where it kept getting  preempted.


----------

